# Scaling Up Recipes (Sauces)



## tafsylou (Nov 9, 2020)

Hey Peeps, wondering if you could help? What is the best way to scale up recipes? This is for a burger truck (all the way over here in the UK  ... I am mainly trying to do this for my burger sauces - some are a basic composition of Mayo/Relish/Vinegar/Cayenne etc and then for wing sauces I would have something similar (x amount of Franks/Garlic Granules etc). 
On some of the sauces, esp where vinegar was iinvolved if i tried to use a common multiplier it would take it over the edge. What do you pro's suggest? Would it be to find the sweet spot and individually scale up to like a 1 to 2 Litres of sauce, and nail down the quantities (via trial and error) and use this as the baseline rather than risk going to volumes like 5/10L where it could potentially go too much to the "right". 
Many thanks in advance, 
Tafsy.


----------



## BluePEI (Oct 22, 2020)

Convert your recipes to weight measures. I usually round to the 1/10 gram. It will be easily scalable after that.


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

I agree with BluePEI. Measure by weight then scale. Don't forget to taste as you go.


----------

